# Water in turf bifen and foundation spray?



## feinhorn (May 3, 2021)

I keep reading that bifen should be watered into the turf soon after a turf spray but will that wash away my foundation spray, I do turf and foundation at the same time. I use rain train and sprinklers so they would likely wet the foundation during turf water in. Separate the application?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Watering in Bifen is something that is done when people are treating for armyworms specifically. Spray in the evening, let the armyworms come out at night and eat on the grass, then water into the thatch layer early morning hours, to "chase" where the worms are going.

If you follow the on label instructions for Bifen application it states to try not to water for 24 hours.


----------



## feinhorn (May 3, 2021)

@Amoo316 Thanks! I plan to start Imidacloprid quarterly per recommendations here. Do you always water that in too and if no army worms, do you keep those apps separate from bifen? Trying to make a "Schedule" and do it properly.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

feinhorn said:


> @Amoo316 Thanks! I plan to start Imidacloprid quarterly per recommendations here. Do you always water that in too and if no army worms, do you keep those apps separate from bifen? Trying to make a "Schedule" and do it properly.


I just do them together and always apply in evening then water in next morning.


----------



## feinhorn (May 3, 2021)

Amoo316 said:


> feinhorn said:
> 
> 
> > @Amoo316 Thanks! I plan to start Imidacloprid quarterly per recommendations here. Do you always water that in too and if no army worms, do you keep those apps separate from bifen? Trying to make a "Schedule" and do it properly.
> ...


When you do your quarterly combine app, do you also do foundation (window/door, garage, foundation, door jam, etc) pest spray as well, or just turf/shrubs. I am looking to do this for my pest company replacement treatment and turf treatment in one spray as I do with bifen today.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

feinhorn said:


> When you do your quarterly combine app, do you also do foundation (window/door, garage, foundation, door jam, etc) pest spray as well, or just turf/shrubs. I am looking to do this for my pest company replacement treatment and turf treatment in one spray as I do with bifen today.


Just turf, Imidacloprid is harmful to pollinators.


----------

